# [SOLO] The Spirit of Java (Indonesia)



## atmada (Jan 9, 2008)

three words to describe this city

*CULTURE | HERITAGE | ART*

*All photos below are credited to SSC Solo forum members*












































Located in Central Java, INDONESIA​








http://picsdigger.com/keyword/solo%20indonesia/​


----------



## atmada (Jan 9, 2008)

*All photos below are credited to SSC Solo forum members*
*Mangkunegaran Palace*








*









Kasunanan Palace*


















*Kasunanan Great Mosque*









*NGARSOPURO*




























*SOLO BATIK CARNIVAL*


----------



## atmada (Jan 9, 2008)

*LAWEYAN, BATIK KAMPOUNG*

*All photos below are credited to SSC Solo forum members*









































































*Pasar Gede*


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Really good, very nice, interesting photos from that place


----------



## atmada (Jan 9, 2008)

^^ thanks 
I'll post more


----------



## atmada (Jan 9, 2008)

*an old 1896 locomotive crossing the downtown*

*All photos below are credited to SSC Solo forum members*



























^^ taken from Solopos


----------



## atmada (Jan 9, 2008)

*All photos below are credited to SSC Solo forum members*


----------



## atmada (Jan 9, 2008)

*The Center of Early Civilization*

*Cetho Temple*
The temples were built in 15th century 

*All photos below are credited to SSC Solo forum members*


----------



## atmada (Jan 9, 2008)

Not so ancient enough?
Even we've built highrises and skyscrapers in 9th century

*The Center of Early Civilization*

*Prambanan Temple*
The temples were built in 9th century 









Originally posted by sindrom


----------



## atmada (Jan 9, 2008)

GrebegSudiroSurakarta_Februari11_Bennylin_95 by bennylin, on Flickr


----------



## juancito (Mar 1, 2006)

very nice place!


----------



## gantengscool (Feb 13, 2008)

oh...cool !


----------



## atmada (Jan 9, 2008)

So vibrant..*Solo City Jazz 2009*




































credit to DanangSuthoWijoyo


----------



## atmada (Jan 9, 2008)

*Solo International Ethnic Music Festival*

*All photos below are credited to SSC Solo forum members*


----------



## atmada (Jan 9, 2008)

Art festival again 

*Solo International Performing Arts*

*All photos below are credited to SSC Solo forum members*


----------



## atmada (Jan 9, 2008)

We love sports :cheers:

*All photos below are credited to SSC Solo forum members*










Not so many midrises and skyscrapers


----------



## atmada (Jan 9, 2008)

*All photos below are credited to SSC Solo forum members*

So 'Calm' 









A Waterpark with a sense of culture and heritage









and also we have beach :cheers:


----------



## philipdj (Jun 11, 2009)

Greaat city...
i hope visit there...


----------



## atmada (Jan 9, 2008)

juancito said:


> very nice place!





philipdj said:


> Greaat city...
> i hope visit there...


sure :cheers:



gantengscool said:


> oh...cool !


----------



## atmada (Jan 9, 2008)

move to the 2nd page


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

^^


beautiful photos of Java.....thanks.:cheers:


----------



## atmada (Jan 9, 2008)

^^ thanks..I'll post more :cheers:




























credit to *Shaggy_Solo*


----------



## atmada (Jan 9, 2008)

Credit to *Timlo.Net*









Credit to *Gantengscool*




































Credit to *adproindonesia*


----------



## atmada (Jan 9, 2008)

Crredit to *Cah_Bagus97
*

















Credit to *Gantengscool*


----------



## atmada (Jan 9, 2008)

Credit to *Shaggy_Solo*


----------



## atmada (Jan 9, 2008)

credit to *ace4*


----------



## atmada (Jan 9, 2008)

Credit to *Shaggy_Solo*


----------



## atmada (Jan 9, 2008)

*Grebeg Sudiro (Chinese New Year)*





































Credit to *Shaggy_Solo*


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

nice Chinese New Year pics....dragon dance and lion dance...:cheers:


----------



## atmada (Jan 9, 2008)

^^ :cheers:



























Credit to *Shaggy_Solo*

Skyscrapercity forumer with the mayor 








Credit to *adpro.indonesia*


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Indeed, beautiful very nice photos :cheers:


----------



## syarifa (Feb 27, 2011)

*quote*

aku pernah baca quote atau puisi tentang solo di thread ini, tp aku cari2 kok ga ketemu ya?? ada yg mau bantu? :nuts:
intinya tuh quote tentang kota solo yang ngangenin. ada kutipan syairnya yg aku inget tp cuma sepotong "becaknya pun tak ada yang istimewa, tapi entah kenapa solo memberi kesan untuk aku datang dan datang lagi" :banana::banana:
duh lupa, kira2 spt itu lah......:bash: please bantuin gw klo ada yg tau
btw kusuma mulia tower jd dibangun gak?^^


----------



## atmada (Jan 9, 2008)

credit to *KPA* and *Gantengscool*


----------



## atmada (Jan 9, 2008)

Credit to *Shaggy_Solo*


----------



## atmada (Jan 9, 2008)

Another streetscape photos :cheers:

credit to *ananto hermawan*



ananto hermawan said:


> boleh nambahin lagi, maap mas fotonya agk lama, tp msh ttp *FRESH* koq....


----------



## atmada (Jan 9, 2008)

*Solo City Jazz 2011*









credit to *adpro.indonesia*









credit to *adpro.indonesia*









credit to *adpro.indonesia*









credit to *adpro.indonesia*









credit to *adpro.indonesia*









credit to *adpro.indonesia*

rehearsal








credit to *Shaggy_Solo*


----------



## atmada (Jan 9, 2008)

_credit to Shaggy_Solo_


----------



## Igor L. (Aug 8, 2010)

atmada said:


> Not so ancient enough?
> Even we've built highrises and skyscrapers in 9th century
> 
> *The Center of Early Civilization*
> ...


I was there. I liked the temple complex. :cheers2: 





































More pictures: http://igor-demiurge.blogspot.com/2011/10/prambanan.html kay:


----------



## atmada (Jan 9, 2008)

^^ great photos! kay:


----------



## Igor L. (Aug 8, 2010)

atmada said:


> great photos! kay:


thanks=))


----------



## atmada (Jan 9, 2008)

credit: *Shaggy_Solo*









credit: *Mimihitam*









credit: *M.I.A.N*


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

Beautiful, love the temple pics.


----------



## atmada (Jan 9, 2008)

^^ :cheers1:



M.I.A.N said:


> Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## atmada (Jan 9, 2008)

credit to *DuduArchie*









credit to *adpro.indonesia*









credit to *DuduArchie*


----------



## atmada (Jan 9, 2008)

credit to *adjie_putrasolo*


----------



## atmada (Jan 9, 2008)

*ASEAN Para Games 2011 - Solo, Indonesia*








































































































































All photos by *Televisi Edukasi Surakarta*


----------



## atmada (Jan 9, 2008)

*ASEAN Para Games 2011, Opening Ceremony.*
































































_All photos by *adpro.indonesia*_


----------



## atmada (Jan 9, 2008)

*ASEAN Para Games 2011, Opening Ceremony*


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

splendid ASEAN Para Games 2011 pics from Solo, Indonesia...:cheers2:


----------



## atmada (Jan 9, 2008)

^^ kay:


Goela Klapa - Surakarta (Java - Indonesia) by Meteorry, on Flickr


Indonesia - Java - Solo (Surakarta) - Goela Klapa by Stewart Leiwakabessy, on Flickr


Wayang Kulit (Shadow Puppet) from Surakarta /Solo City, Indonesia by ARIAMAN, on Flickr


Indonesia - Java - Solo (Surakarta) - Antiquities by Stewart Leiwakabessy, on Flickr


Indonesia - Java - Solo (Surakarta) - Flea Market surrounding by Stewart Leiwakabessy, on Flickr


Grebeg Maulud 2011 Keraton Surakarta Hadiningrat by ARIAMAN, on Flickr


----------



## atmada (Jan 9, 2008)

Surakarta at Night by Adam Arizal, on Flickr


Kauman Surakarta by kenken31, on Flickr


Kraton Surakarta by kenken31, on Flickr


Keraton Surakarta by ARIAMAN, on Flickr


Hotel Ibis Dari Novotel Surakarta by erryanz_slo, on Flickr


----------



## atmada (Jan 9, 2008)

Solo City Day View by ARIAMAN, on Flickr


Stasiun Solo Balapan by dhinug, on Flickr


Menara Masjid Agung Surakarta (The Minaret of the Great Mosque of Surakarta) by ARIAMAN, on Flickr


Taman Balekambang by OMGLeeta, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice photos from Java, Indonesia


----------



## atmada (Jan 9, 2008)

^^ ..I'll post more photos soon.


----------



## M.I.A.N (Oct 25, 2010)

Link : Solo Gov. Calender of Cultural Event SOLO 2012


----------



## philipdj (Jun 11, 2009)

Nice city..


----------



## ananto hermawan (Apr 27, 2009)

^^ NICE city Solo.


----------



## M.I.A.N (Oct 25, 2010)

M.I.A.N said:


>


:horse:*Let's Go to Solo*

*Solo Batik Carnival*
Starting 2008 Solo City has a unique carnival called Solo Batik Carnival. There’s many designer and performer using batik as a contemporary costume.











*Jaladara Train*


----------



## atmada (Jan 9, 2008)

Solo by Maczucha, on Flickr


#1 by deidikaaka, on Flickr


R0010136 by kenken31, on Flickr


----------



## atmada (Jan 9, 2008)

ImlekSurakarta_Februari11_Bennylin_12 by bennylin, on Flickr


ImlekSurakarta_Februari11_Bennylin_16 by bennylin, on Flickr


ImlekSurakarta_Februari11_Bennylin_06 by bennylin, on Flickr


GrebegSudiroSurakarta_Februari11_Bennylin_216 by bennylin, on Flickr


GrebegSudiroSurakarta_Februari11_Bennylin_138 by bennylin, on Flickr


----------



## atmada (Jan 9, 2008)

^^ Sangiran Prehistoric Museum listed #593 in World Heritage Site by UNESCO kay:


----------



## ananto hermawan (Apr 27, 2009)

Picture by Gantengscool



gantengscool said:


> Solo City.
> 
> ---------------------->>>>>


----------



## ananto hermawan (Apr 27, 2009)

STREET SOLO CITY



ananto hermawan said:


> STREET SOLO CITY
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## ananto hermawan (Apr 27, 2009)

Picture by M.I.A.N



M.I.A.N said:


> BENGAWAN TRAVEL MART 2012
> 
> ^^Dah jadi agenda tahunan ya untuk menggait wisatawan dalam dan luar.
> http://www.btmsolo.com/






M.I.A.N said:


> Solo Batik Carnival 5
> 
> 
> 
> ...






M.I.A.N said:


> *Festival Dolanan Bocah
> 
> *


----------



## ananto hermawan (Apr 27, 2009)

^^ The annual event Solo city kay:


----------



## ananto hermawan (Apr 27, 2009)

Solo Paragon Apartment


AAA by antok [AE], on Flickr


----------



## ananto hermawan (Apr 27, 2009)

Slamet Riyadi Statue


DSCN2693 by antok [AE], on Flickr


----------



## M.I.A.N (Oct 25, 2010)

Let's go to Solo


> Goes To Solo Batik Carnival 2012 Metamorfisis
> 30 Juny 2012
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

nice shots from Solo...


----------



## atmada (Jan 9, 2008)

>


Cute..


----------



## M.I.A.N (Oct 25, 2010)

*World Day Dance*

*Dance together *
:dance2:



M.I.A.N said:


> *SOLO MENARI 24 JAM, 29 April 2012 World Day Dance*







korangborenzoro said:


> ikut urun foto  :


----------



## ananto hermawan (Apr 27, 2009)

^^ Very NICE kay:

Help preserve the art of dance in Indonesia


----------



## ananto hermawan (Apr 27, 2009)

Taman Sriwedari Solo


DSCN2767 by antok [AE], on Flickr


----------



## ananto hermawan (Apr 27, 2009)

Adi Sucipto street.


DSCN2776 by antok [AE], on Flickr


DSCN2778 by antok [AE], on Flickr


----------



## ananto hermawan (Apr 27, 2009)

*Solo Paragon*


. by antok [AE], on Flickr


----------



## ananto hermawan (Apr 27, 2009)

DSCN2765 by antok [AE], on Flickr


DSCN2766 by antok [AE], on Flickr


----------



## ananto hermawan (Apr 27, 2009)

Picture by Gantengscool



gantengscool said:


> Solo di pagi hari :
> 
> 
> =====================>>>>>>


----------



## ananto hermawan (Apr 27, 2009)

Picture by M.I.A.N




M.I.A.N said:


> *Mangkunegaran Performing Art 2012*


----------



## ananto hermawan (Apr 27, 2009)

^^ Mangkunegaran Performing Art. 




korangborenzoro said:


> Mei, 11-12. 2012
> sedikit unggah foto M.P.A hari pertama :


Picture by Korangborenzoro


----------



## atmada (Jan 9, 2008)

^^ thanks..such a great event kay:


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Beautiful, great photos :cheers:


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

wow very nice pics


----------



## atmada (Jan 9, 2008)

All photos by PojokFoto.com


----------



## ananto hermawan (Apr 27, 2009)

*Welcome to Solo, Central Java-Indonesia*



Ampelio said:


> Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## ananto hermawan (Apr 27, 2009)

News Solo Batik Carnival 5 with topic Metamorfosis. Solo Batik Carnival will be held on June, 30 2012. So, Enjoy and Happy for SBC 5




M.I.A.N said:


> JIBI/SOLOPOS/Agoes Rudianto
> SBC 5–Sejumlah peserta Solo Batik Carnival 5 berpose saat sesi pemotretan di Solo Center Point, Solo, Sabtu (2/6). Gelaran tahunan itu, tahun ini akan bertema Metamorfosis yang diilhami proses penciptaan batik dengan perubahan mulai dari kain polos hingga menjadi sebuah kain dengan motif yang indah.
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## atmada (Jan 9, 2008)

photo by Gantengscool









photo by AceN


----------



## ananto hermawan (Apr 27, 2009)

*Solo International Ethnic Music 2012*



M.I.A.N said:


> =====================================
> Dan Dimanakah Akhirnya *SIEM 2012* Berlabuhhno:


----------



## ananto hermawan (Apr 27, 2009)

*Slamet Riyadi Statue*


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

nice updates...


----------



## ananto hermawan (Apr 27, 2009)

*SOLO BATIK CARNIVAL V*, 30-06-2012














































source: detiktravel


----------



## ananto hermawan (Apr 27, 2009)

^^



M.I.A.N said:


> *Solo Batik Carnival 5*
> 
> dari berbagai sumber: Detik, fb dll
> 
> ...


----------



## ananto hermawan (Apr 27, 2009)

*Skyline Solo City *



VRS said:


> from level 22
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## ananto hermawan (Apr 27, 2009)

*Event Solo City*



adjie_putrasolo said:


> *CALENDER OF CULTURAL EVENT
> AUGUST 2012*
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## ananto hermawan (Apr 27, 2009)

*Event Solo City*



adjie_putrasolo said:


> *CALENDER OF CULTURAL EVENT
> AUGUST 2012*
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## ananto hermawan (Apr 27, 2009)

*Bathara Kresna trains railbus Solo began operating the route Sukoharjo-Solo-Jogja.*




M.I.A.N said:


> Alhamdulillah setelah berbagai ijin dilalui Railbus Bathara Kresna Solo mulai jalan hari ini rute Sukoharjo-Solo-Jogja.
> 
> Foto: *Adpro.Indonesia*
> urut berdasarkan lokasi
> ...


----------



## Ampelio (Aug 2, 2007)

Nice pics *ananto*, thanks for sharing kay:


----------



## ananto hermawan (Apr 27, 2009)

*Railbus "Batara Krishna" and Bus "Werkudara"*


gantengscool said:


> Railbus "Batara Kresna" dan Bus Tingkat wisata "Werkudoro" .
> 
> 
> 
> ...





gantengscool said:


> Solo.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## ananto hermawan (Apr 27, 2009)

*MATAH ATI*


M.I.A.N said:


> Federation of Asian Cultural Promotion
> dan
> Matah Ati
> 
> ...





Shaggy_Solo said:


> *MATAH ATI*
> 
> The Stage Layout on Pamedan Pura Mangkunegaran (The Mangkunegaran Palace's square)
> 
> ...


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Once again, interesting and very nice photos


----------



## ananto hermawan (Apr 27, 2009)

Ampelio said:


> Nice pics *ananto*, thanks for sharing kay:





christos-greece said:


> Once again, interesting and very nice photos


:cheers1:


----------



## ananto hermawan (Apr 27, 2009)

Railbus Bathara Kreshna crossing the street Slamet Riyadi, Solo city


gantengscool said:


> Railbus Solo.


----------



## ananto hermawan (Apr 27, 2009)

Picture by *Shaggy_Solo*


Shaggy_Solo said:


> *SIPA - SOLO INTERNATIONAL PERFORMING ARTS 2012*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

nice updates....


----------



## atmada (Jan 9, 2008)

_All photos by adpro.indonesia @Fan Page Kota Solo._


----------



## atmada (Jan 9, 2008)

_All photos by adpro.indonesia @Fan Page Kota Solo_


----------



## ananto hermawan (Apr 27, 2009)

Solo from South. Picture by *gantengscool*


gantengscool said:


> Solo dari selatan :



Solo Baru


gantengscool said:


> Solobaru.





Slamet Riyadi statue. Picture by *Shaggy_Solo*


Shaggy_Solo said:


> Wah makin mantab aja.. sudah ada yang mau meliput Ritual Kirab Malam 1 Suro. kay:
> 
> Salah satu lokasi yang biasa tumplek blek untuk menyaksikan kkirab budaya tersebut, di Gapura Gladag dan sekitarnya..
> 
> ...


----------



## ananto hermawan (Apr 27, 2009)

Nice Skyline Solo.



Shaggy_Solo said:


> *... Just take a look at these beautiful skyline of SOLO RAYA*
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Shaggy_Solo said:


> *... MANAHAN - JAJAR - KARANGASEM Skyline* with FaveHotel Solo for the icon.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Shaggy_Solo said:


> Solo view with TC of Tune Hotels Solo, Hotel Sahid Jaya Solo, and PKU Muhammadiyah Hospital.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## OmI92 (Mar 9, 2011)

Nice city!


----------



## ananto hermawan (Apr 27, 2009)

Skyline Solo with 2 Under Contruction, The Park & Hartono Trade Center 



M.I.A.N said:


> Dari Rooftop fave hotel solo baru :banana:





gantengscool said:


> back to topic.
> 
> The Park & Hartono Trade Center dlm 1 frame :
> 
> ...


----------



## ananto hermawan (Apr 27, 2009)

Linguine said:


> nice updates....





OmI92 said:


> Nice city!


Thanks *Linguine* & *OmI92*


----------



## ananto hermawan (Apr 27, 2009)

Picture by *Toto_Boerham*


Toto Boerham said:


> *Solo Paragon viewed from Dalem Kalitan*




Picture by *Shaggy_Solo*


Shaggy_Solo said:


> The 2nd highest building on Solo Raya! :cheers1:


Picture by *Hambuh*


hambuh said:


> suka ngeliatnya kalo dari PLN
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## ananto hermawan (Apr 27, 2009)

Picture from: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=97466119&postcount=86 . By Toto Boerham












gantengscool said:


> Solo dari udara.


----------



## ananto hermawan (Apr 27, 2009)

Solo Baru district

Proyek Solo Baru by anantoclick, on Flickr


Solo Center Point by ASTON

Solo Center Point by ASTON hotel by anantoclick, on Flickr


Looming in the narrowness of the road

Solo Paragon by anantoclick, on Flickr


Solo Paragon by anantoclick, on Flickr


Solo Paragon by anantoclick, on Flickr



The Sunan Hotel Solo, Central Java - Indonesia

Proyek Solo by anantoclick, on Flickr


----------



## Toto Boerham (Aug 24, 2009)

kay: The rising city...growing rapidly...full of new projects...


----------



## atmada (Jan 9, 2008)

*All photos by Cahyo Ginak Ginuk*


----------



## atmada (Jan 9, 2008)

All photos by *adpro.indonesia*


----------



## ananto hermawan (Apr 27, 2009)

*Solo go rising..*



adpro.indonesia said:


> *Kota Solo, 4 maret 2013 ..*





adpro.indonesia said:


> *Kota Solo, 4 maret 2013 ..*


----------



## ananto hermawan (Apr 27, 2009)

Besides skyline, the city is also prioritize cultural distinctiveness festival. Solo city is a city of heritage, cultural city.


Jenang Solo Festival. Enjoyed


adpro.indonesia said:


> *Festival Jenang Solo, 17 Februari 2013 ..*





adpro.indonesia said:


> *Festival Jenang Solo, 17 Februari 2013 ..*





adpro.indonesia said:


> *Festival Jenang Solo, 17 Februari 2013 ..*


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

nice festival photos. :cheers2:


----------



## ananto hermawan (Apr 27, 2009)

*From Thread SOLO, "The Capital of Batik & The City of MICE"*



adpro.indonesia said:


> ^^ Bus Tingkat Wisata Werkudara





adpro.indonesia said:


> ^^ Bunderan Jam Pasar Gede





adpro.indonesia said:


> ^^ Pasar Hewan Depok


----------



## ananto hermawan (Apr 27, 2009)

*Jaladara train stop at the Home Office Solo Mayor*


----------



## ananto hermawan (Apr 27, 2009)

*Slamet Riyadi streets, spirit of Solo City*


----------



## ananto hermawan (Apr 27, 2009)

*Solo Paragon - Condotel, Residences & Lifestyle Mall*


----------



## ananto hermawan (Apr 27, 2009)

*Mangkunegaran Performing Art | May 10-11, 2013 *



adpro.indonesia said:


> ^^ Tari Golek Sukoreno
> 
> 
> 
> ...





adpro.indonesia said:


> ^^ Tari Sobra
> 
> 
> 
> ...





adpro.indonesia said:


> ^^ Bedhoyo Bedah Madiun
> 
> 
> 
> ...





adpro.indonesia said:


> ^^ Tari Mandrarini
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## bozenBDJ (Jul 18, 2012)

solo central java by belabangsaindonesia, on Flickr


Becaks, Solo, Central Java, Indonesia by travelfishery, on Flickr


----------



## bozenBDJ (Jul 18, 2012)

solo central java by belabangsaindonesia, on Flickr


Becaks, Solo, Central Java, Indonesia by travelfishery, on Flickr


----------



## ananto hermawan (Apr 27, 2009)

Solo


mandiri 3 by adpro.indonesia, on Flickr


sopar 9 by adpro.indonesia, on Flickr


----------



## ananto hermawan (Apr 27, 2009)

Radya Pustaka Museum (Main Hall), Surakarta, Indonesia

Radya Pustaka Museum (Main Hall), Surakarta, Indoensia by ARIAMAN, on Flickr



Mangkunegaran Palace of Surakarta / Solo 1757

Pura Mangkunegaran Surakarta (Mangkunegaran Palace of Surakarta / Solo 1757) -- (Vote Surakarta for New7Wonders Cities SEA Region) by ARIAMAN, on Flickr


----------



## ananto hermawan (Apr 27, 2009)

*Solo Batik Carnival VI * - Solo, Central Java



adpro.indonesia said:


> Solo Batik Carnival VI, 29 Juni 2013 ..
> 
> SBC VI tahun 2013 kali ini akan seperti SBC I - IV, yaitu
> diadakan pada siang hingga sore yaitu mulai pukul 15.00 ..
> ...





adpro.indonesia said:


> Solo Batik Carnival VI .. 29 Juni 2013 ..
> 
> 
> 
> ...





adpro.indonesia said:


> Solo Batik Carnival VI .. 29 Juni 2013 ..
> 
> 
> 
> ...





adpro.indonesia said:


> Solo Batik Carnival VI .. 29 Juni 2013 ..
> 
> 
> 
> ...





adpro.indonesia said:


> Solo Batik Carnival VI .. 29 Juni 2013 ..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


_credit photos by adpro.indonesia_


----------



## ananto hermawan (Apr 27, 2009)

Castle Mangkuneagaran by hari.sugiarto, on Flickr


Loji Gandrung by hari.sugiarto, on Flickr


Kamandungan Kasunanan Surakarta by hari.sugiarto, on Flickr



_credit photos by Hari Sugiarto_


----------



## ananto hermawan (Apr 27, 2009)

Skyline Solo City



M.I.A.N said:


> *Kota Solo aka Surakarta
> Credit : PrinceArchibald​*
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## bozenBDJ (Jul 18, 2012)

kanstin 1 by adpro.indonesia, on Flickr


kanstin 2 by adpro.indonesia, on Flickr


----------



## atmada (Jan 9, 2008)

*Jebres train station.*








credit: adpro.indonesia


----------



## bozenBDJ (Jul 18, 2012)

_deleted_


----------



## ananto hermawan (Apr 27, 2009)

*Parade of soldiers palace Kasunanan*


M.I.A.N said:


> *Parade Prajurit Keraton Kasunanan
> *
> 
> 
> ...





M.I.A.N said:


> *Novotel dan Ibis Solo*
> 
> ​


_credit photos by M.I.A.N_


----------



## M.I.A.N (Oct 25, 2010)

*Solo International Performing Arts*

*Solo International Performing Art on Fort Vastenburg*​


adpro.indonesia said:


> *SIPA | Solo International Performing Arts |
> The Legend "History Of World Culture" |
> 20 - 22 September 2013,
> di Benteng Vastenburg, pukul 19.00 - 23.00*
> ...





adpro.indonesia said:


> *SIPA | Solo International Performing Arts |
> The Legend "History Of World Culture" |
> 20 - 22 September 2013,
> di Benteng Vastenburg, pukul 19.00 - 23.00*
> ...


----------



## M.I.A.N (Oct 25, 2010)

*Solo International Performing Arts on Fort Vastenburg*



adpro.indonesia said:


> *SIPA | Solo International Performing Arts |
> The Legend "History Of World Culture" |
> 20 - 22 September 2013,
> di Benteng Vastenburg, pukul 19.00 - 23.00*
> ...


----------



## kevo123 (Nov 30, 2012)

source









source


----------



## kevo123 (Nov 30, 2012)

source









source









source


----------



## kevo123 (Nov 30, 2012)




----------



## ananto hermawan (Apr 27, 2009)

Surakarta Palace Museum / january 05, 2014


Museum Keraton Surakarta by Antok Hermawan, on Flickr


Museum Keraton Surakarta by Antok Hermawan, on Flickr


----------



## ananto hermawan (Apr 27, 2009)

Surakarta Palace Museum / january 05, 2014


Museum Keraton Surakarta by Antok Hermawan, on Flickr


Museum Keraton Surakarta by Antok Hermawan, on Flickr


Museum Keraton Surakarta by Antok Hermawan, on Flickr


Museum Keraton Surakarta by Antok Hermawan, on Flickr


Museum Keraton Surakarta by Antok Hermawan, on Flickr


----------



## kevo123 (Nov 30, 2012)

*Surakarta/Solo...* 



Budi warok said:


> Beberapa crane di langit Solo...





Budi warok said:


> Kota Solo dari Solo grand mall...
> 
> Sisi timur
> 
> ...





Ampelio said:


> Please ...scroll>>>
> 
> ^^Solo ...early morning sunlight


----------



## mas gino (Jan 22, 2013)

*Ngarsopuro, Solo/Surakarta City *


(Source: http://www.kaskus.co.id/showthread.php?t=15363353&page=381)


----------

